
Today, stripe removed dashboard functionality that stopped us doing business - dan_m2k
TLDR. Business impacting dashboard functionality removed. Need a drop in replacement for stripe. Oh, and support sucks.<p>We use a couple of stripe integrations for our website and have probably done £50k of transactions in the last few months.<p>Stripe has basic inventory management through products, SKUs, quantities and attributes.<p>Today, a non technical member of my team went to amend and add product availability. The options for editing or creating product&#x2F;SKU inventory were gone, this looked like a broken dashboard.<p>Stripe support wasn’t good. At all. Email and phone are basically a messaging service with a robotic sounding “we’ll get back to you in 24h” - in fairness their reply was quicker. Just unhelpful.<p>They told me that the API had changed. I told them we weren’t talking about the API, we use the dashboard.<p>Then it transpires that their support advice of deleting and creating a product wouldn’t work either, both new and edit product were affected.<p>Then an apparent escalation reveals that this is apparently a deliberate change and the functionality has been removed. Super.<p>Now we apparently have to write our own front end to stripe to just update quantity or even set it active or not.<p>Aside from an obvious regression in functionality, support clearly hadn’t been briefed and sent us chasing our tales for a few unproductive hours.<p>Guess we’re not using stripe anymore.<p>HN: what’s a good stripe replacement?
======
patio11
I work at Stripe and happened to see this thread a few minutes after we had
started an incident response to resolve the underlying bug.

So, long story short: We did a deploy yesterday for a thing which is not
obviously related to the Dashboard's product SKU editing screen. There was an
unplanned interaction between some work done for that deploy and the Dashboard
product SKU editing interface; this resulted in some users having partially
degraded HTML shipped to them (without the fields for editing SKU inventory
quantity and SKU active/inactive status).

After we became aware that this happened due to Dan's comments, we opened an
incident, diagnosed the regression, put a temporary fix in place, and started
working on a more permanent fix.

I'm sorry we dropped the ball with respect to the support inquiry about this;
our representative came to the conclusion that this was a planned change in
functionality, even though this particular interaction was not planned. We'll
look into how that happened and correct it.

~~~
sching
I also work at Stripe and have been working on remediating these Dashboard
workflow issues. We've pushed comprehensive fixes for the regressions. I'm
also looking into our support representative's initial misunderstanding of the
issue. I appreciate the flag here and would encourage anyone to get in touch
with us directly via
[https://support.stripe.com/](https://support.stripe.com/) with questions if
they notice any unexpected behavior post-fix.

~~~
dan_m2k
As to your colleague, thank you. If I can be of any help in helping identify
where support went wrong, please hit me up.

------
patio11
(We're on it -- more detail after the bug is squashed.)

------
trcollinson
I know this is not the answer you want to hear (and trust me this should NOT
be the answer). But if they have an API that allows you to make these updates,
it might be best to use something like Postman to hit the API to make the
update while you find a drop in replacement for Stripe. I'm not saying it's a
long term solution. But I wouldn't want your business to suffer while you are
figuring this out. If I can be of assistance let me know.

~~~
dan_m2k
Postman is a decent stop gap, thanks for the suggestion

~~~
saluki
Looks like this change wasn't intended and hopefully stripe rolls back out the
functionality you were using.

I'm a huge fan of Stripe so I'd give them a chance to get this resolved for
you before switching.

The stripe api is great to work with so you might benefit having a custom web
application built to interact with it and make things more efficient on your
end and not depend on their dashboard.

------
dan_m2k
Despite the issues with support, I’m pleased to report how Stripe’s
engineering team understood, took ownership and resolved this nasty little bug
as it turned out.

I couldn’t believe a dev-friendly and sane org like stripe would intentionally
remove functionality so haphazardly.

The resolution is the result of some good folk at Stripe and hopefully the
feedback will improve support and escalation. ^DM

------
larrik
Stripe has bugs sometimes. I've personally submitted at least 5 that were
verified by them as bugs, across all areas of their project. Most recently,
they started generating phantom "subscription updated" events with nothing
actually changed (which my system did NOT like).

That said, we've only been on Stripe for a year and a half, and they've made
some real progress in that short time, even though I thought they were great
before all of that. Compared to most of their competitors, they are still the
best to work with.

For the future, there's also an IRC channel that you can reach out to for
general help, in addition to the ways you tried.

------
cjbprime
I think Braintree's the largest Stripe competitor, been a while since I've
looked at it though.

You might try asking about this change on Stripe's IRC channel for an
immediate response, if that still exists -- #stripe on freenode.

